# Alternative to string ferrules?



## AKan (May 31, 2014)

Hi guys, I was wondering: do any of you know of any alternatives to those string ferrules one would install in the back of a string-through body guitar? Any that do not require metal (can you use wood?)? Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## sehnomatic (May 31, 2014)

I like making retainer blocks in lieu of ferrules. I've tried brass, aluminum, and ebony. Ebony is a perfect material for one of these, much easier to machine than brass or aluminum.

Honestly, any dense wood will be a suitable material.

I've found that the following project wood products are perfect in size for this:
-Acoustic guitar bridge blanks
-Pepper mill blanks
-Tool handle blanks
-Oversize pen blanks
-Most things you'll find in a place where they sell wood for turning

1"x1" is what I use because I like my retainers to anchor the bridge.


----------



## Pikka Bird (May 31, 2014)

Why do you not want to use metal?

I've used the collars of blind rivets before, both as front and back ferrules. In the back they simply have to be sunk into a recess so the ball ends don't poke out.

For back ferrules you can also use metallic bicycle cable ferrules which shouldn't cost you more than a buck for a good handful if you ask nicely at your local bicycle repair man.


----------



## pondman (Jun 1, 2014)

Why don't you want to use ferules? They are inexpensive and have the neatest look.


----------



## immortalx (Jun 1, 2014)

For a true DIY feel you could use string ball ends as ferrules


----------



## Prophetable (Jun 1, 2014)

sehnomatic said:


> I like making retainer blocks in lieu of ferrules. I've tried brass, aluminum, and ebony. Ebony is a perfect material for one of these, much easier to machine than brass or aluminum.
> 
> Honestly, any dense wood will be a suitable material.
> 
> ...



Something along these lines is what is going on the build I'm currently doing.


----------



## Stereordinary (Jun 1, 2014)

sehnomatic said:


> I like making retainer blocks in lieu of ferrules.


That looks really nice. Do you have a milling or CNC machine that you make those on, or are you making them by hand somehow?


----------



## sehnomatic (Jun 1, 2014)

Stereordinary said:


> That looks really nice. Do you have a milling or CNC machine that you make those on, or are you making them by hand somehow?








I have a bar of 1"x1" 6061 aluminum which I cut to those dimensions, the slant follows the hipshot string stagger. Hand drill one side halfway through the block and finish up by drilling from the back of the block. There's no way in hell that the holes will come out straight if you drill through the entire block with a hand drill.


----------



## Stereordinary (Jun 1, 2014)

Pretty cool man, well done.


----------



## Jacobine (Jun 2, 2014)

immortalx said:


> For a true DIY feel you could use string ball ends as ferrules



Because I'm cheap and lazy; I just drill tiny string holes then route a 'trough' sort of thing in and BAM no metal and the ends arent getting caught on my belt/shirt/pants/gut


----------

